Ask HN: How you attract your first customers (exclude PH and HN)? - middle1
======
vinrob92
I run a productized service (design as a service) called Manypixels.co
([https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)) -- I got to $10K MRR
by doing only two things:

1\. Reaching out on niche Facebook groups to my target market (in my case:
Entrepreneurs). I would simply say something along the line "Hey guys, I built
this. Do you see value in this? Yes/No -- Why not?")

2\. Creating content on Reddit / Indie Hackers about how we got to $10k MRR
and being transparent about my learnings.

In the future I plan to do : 1/ More direct sales (via Angel list for example)
2/ Content on more marketplaces (Medium / Bootstrapped.fm / ...) 3/ Referrals
4/ ??? (open to suggestions here) :)

~~~
middle1
you want to say you receive around 50-70 subscribers/orders and you gonna be
cash positive after designing all these orders and much more for just $10K?
This is not a business model, you just this it is just in first month

~~~
middle1
sorry I cut the end: later you will change something to
[https://www.godesignergo.com/](https://www.godesignergo.com/) pricing model
with limiting

------
ecesena
Blogging. Assuming you’re using your product yourself, if you blog about why
you’re using it and which problems you’re solving, you’ll find in the mass
people that share the same issues.

Note: I’m assuming b2c/smb (given your profile), and I’m assuming you’re still
trying to get product/market fit. Of course, if you can get a customer paying
$10 buy paying $9, then go for paid ads.

------
jackgolding
Your network and your networks network. For most indie-hacker-y type
businesses you should be close to the problem and know people who want a
solution.

------
matchmike1313
Cold emailing local leads and meeting them in-person for a conversation.

------
skr808
A marketplace! Somehow integrate with Shopify, Github, AWS, Jira, Salesforce,
Segment, Heroku, Zapier, ..., etc.

------
zapperdapper
In addition to the suggestions here, you could write some guest posts on
relevant blogs.

------
twobyfour
B2B or B2C? Makes a huge difference!

~~~
middle1
I can even divide B2B into 2 parts: small businesses and enterprise level

~~~
dev-ious
I'll go a step further,

small businesses with money

small businesses with NO money

